# Gran Fondo in Morristown



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

http://morristowngreen.com/tag/gran-fondo/


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Sounds great... looking forward to more updated posts


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

I don't know. Bread dipped in melted cheese isn't the best diet for a cyclist.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*More info*

http://www.dailyrecord.com/article/...-to-be-site-of-100-mile-bike-race-next-summer


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Late Aug might be too hot for a 100 mile ride. Not to hijack the thread but NYC grand fondo to Bear Mtn is going to be in early May. 

We could do our own grand fondo to Bear Mtn. if serious riders are interested.


----------



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

stoked said:


> Late Aug might be too hot for a 100 mile ride. Not to hijack the thread but NYC grand fondo to Bear Mtn is going to be in early May.
> 
> We could do our own grand fondo to Bear Mtn. if serious riders are interested.


Love to hear more about this, too ... do post a URL


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

stoked said:


> *Late Aug might be too hot for a 100 mile ride*. Not to hijack the thread but NYC grand fondo to Bear Mtn is going to be in early May.
> 
> We could do our own grand fondo to Bear Mtn. if serious riders are interested.


This is NJ - not Phoenix.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

http://granfondonj.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I don't know if these are official, but there are several routes on the Bedminster Flyers website titled "Gran Fondo NJ". 
http://www.bedminsterflyers.com/routes.html


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks like all of the longer loops are fairly similar. I'm looking forward to seeing how this ride develops. Sounds like it could be fun.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I revisited the website for Gran Fondo NJ and it looks like they've finalized the routes. They look like really nice routes - mostly quiet scenic roads, some challenging hills but no killers. The century passes within 1/2 a mile of my house at about mile 65. I'm not sure if I'll spring for the $99 registration, mainly because I ride these roads all the time, but for someone who doesn't get out to this part of NJ very often I think you'll really love it. It will change your notion of what New Jersey is like (the excption occurs at mile 56).


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

That short pitch on the return from Rt 31 onto Buffalo Hollow is going to hurt a lot of people...


----------

